# More Cheese



## xjcamaro (Mar 1, 2010)

Alright. I recently upgraded from an electric brinkman to a propane char-broil. But I'm still going to use the tin can-soldering iron method. Previously I have used wood chunks in the tin can but I got a bag of chips and just loaded the tin can full or them and I'm just going to let them smolder down. I really like the way the char-broil upright traps the smoke in the box, where the brinkman let the smoke escape too quickly, I think. So I got eight blocks in right now 2 swiss, 2 mozz, 2 colby-montery, and 2 sharp cheddar. I got Qview to share once its done. Right now I'm in the garage on my blackberry. Ill have pics up shortly.

And oh ya, its about 43* in my garage and the temp is holding in the smoker at cool 54*


----------



## xjcamaro (Mar 2, 2010)

Alright. About 20 mins left on this 3 hour smoke. Everything is going good. Had a couple of temp spikes up into the 70's but nothing that open the baffle didn't quickly cure. Qview will be following shortly!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea lets see the Qview!!!!!!!!!! Man spikes into the 70's???? Nothing to worry about in my book. Before this site I would smoke cheese and I could barely keep my propane smoker below 150. As long as the cheese wasn't melting I didn't care what the temp was. The cheese turned out great every time. Now that I am more experienced I know of ways to cold smoke my cheese so they don't get high at all but I still don't worry to much about the temp as long as the cheese isn't melting I am fine with that.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics. I'm gonna do a big batch this weekend. Found Tillamook pretty cheap at Sam's and offerred to do coworkers too.


----------



## xjcamaro (Mar 2, 2010)

Alright, here ya go. I have to say that this is probably the best cheese smoke yet that i have done. I think the ability to use the damper to hold the smoke in, instead of the old drafty brinkman allowing the smoke to escape quickly really helped. Ive never got color like i did with this one (even if it doesnt show in the pictures) and the outside of the cheese actually formed a sort of skin on it. Ive never had that before. Well no more waiting......

Before:








After:







Thanks guys!


----------



## jamminjimi (Mar 2, 2010)

Man you beat me to the Qview. I did a bunch of cheese yesterday also. I will get my post up soon. Looks awesome.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 2, 2010)

Great looking Cheese! I love the soldering iron. Works every time.


----------

